# Need Help on a Bandsaw Box Design



## CanadaJeff

Hey everyone, I was wondering if any of you could help me out. I am currently in the dog house because of a valentines day screw up. I would like to make a heart shaped bandsaw box, however don't have much experience in design and was hoping someone out there had a pattern they could send.

If you by any chance have a heart shape bandsaw box pattern and are willing to share it please email me the pattern to

[email protected]

Any help would be appreciated. If I don't find a pattern, at least I do have the knowledge to build a dog house!!!!


----------



## marcb

Let me know if you get one.

Check out this project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13620


----------



## Hrolfr

Unfortunately I don't have a pattern for this one… and I still need to take that close up for you marc sorry had a very sick dog for a while and lost track of everything.

But back to the box…. I made it in a class the instructor designed the box and we had to agree not to reproduce his box for sale and thus no patterns were given let me get a close up of the box and see if that helps you both


----------



## marcb

Well, my appologies to your instructor, but you would be amazed at what you can do with a guess at dimension and a photo. Click through for a hi-res


----------



## CanadaJeff

Wow thanks everyone, this truly is a great online community.
I'll post the photo once its complete
Cheers and have a great day


----------

